# How to set up iptables - step by step

## LeHardi

Is there something like tutotial or howto about configuting iptables. I'm Gentoo newbie (but not Linux) and I see that iptables is a little difrent than in my previous distros (MDK, Fedora). I've found  http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Iptables_for_newbies#iptables_configuration but it's too difficult to me. For example: where Gentoo iptables puts its filtering rules: /etc/init.d/iptables or iptables-save? Where the scripts (accepts-firewall.sh etc are located), are they applied one or each time after system rebooting? Are these scripts put rules into the iptables main script? It's all little messy for me, so please help me setting iptables and routing for small LAN (Gentoo server connected to Internet and Win 98, Gentoo is gateway for Win 98 client. I don't want get back to previous Linux distro (with working iptables), cos I invested a lot of time and work to install and configure Gentoo...

-- 

LeHardi

----------

## krolden

You should check out shorewall.  It's not too difficult to set up and allows great flexibility in setting up a FW policy.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-308154-highlight-shorewall.html

----------

